# برنامج فك باسوورد ملفات الاكسل وبرنامج فتح ملفات اوفيس 2007 على اوفيس 2003



## eng.a.h2009 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

العديد منا يقابله مشكلة ان هناك ملفات اكسل تكون مشفره بكلمة سر ولا نستطيع فتحها وان عن نفسى قابلت هذه المشكله مدير المشروع الذى اعمل به ان هناك مهندس كان مشفر ملف اكسيل خاص بحصر الكميات وترك المهندس المشروع فكانت هذه مشكله كبيره وايضا عندما كنا نعمل فى مشروع التخرج استطعنا ان نحمل ملفات اكسيل من مواقع اجنبيه لتصميم الاساسات والحوائط السانده ولكن كانت مشفره والحمد لله بواسطة هذا البرنامج فك تشفيرها

والحمد لله استطعنا بواسطة هذا البرنامج فك الشفره عن الملف وهذا هو الرابط للبرنامج ومعه السيريال نمبر يعنى كامل وسارفق لكم طريقة ازالة الباسوورد

http://www.mediafire.com/?8otggag36d93bz6
او
http://www.4shared.com/file/WLEotzpt/Elcomsoft_Advanced_Office_Pass.html

المعروف ان اوفيس 2007 يقوم بحفظ الملفات مثلا الوورد بامتداد docx و اوفيس 2003 يقوم بحفظها بامتداد doc
والعديد منا من الممكن ان يعمل على اوفيس2007 فى احد المكاتب وبعد ان يقوم بحفظ الملفات ويذهب لمكان اخر يجد ان هناك اوفيس 2003 وهنا المشكله ان ملفات اوفيس 2007 لا تعمل على اوفيس 2003 وايضا كنت اعمل فى مكتب وجاء عميل ومعه ملف وورد به بعض الحسابات وكان شغال على اوفيس 2007 ولكن للاسف الاوفيس كان عندنا فى المكتب 2003
اذا هذا البرنامج هو الحل وهو يعمل على كل انظمة الوندوز

واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/2dnzrmc4/___office2007__office_2003.html

اتمنى ان تفيدكم هذه البرامج 

وشكرا لكم​


----------



## Abu Laith (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر على هذه البرامج سوف احملها وعلى الله اذا اشتغلت .... 

والشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sherif_2007 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا غير موافق على هذا البرنامج 
إذا كان صاحب العمل فضل أن يكون الملف مشفر فلماذا إذاً نتفنن فى سرقة الملف
من صاحبه أليس هو من صنع الملف و له كامل الحرية فى تشفير الملف !!!*​


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كان عندى مشاكل كتيرة بسبب الموضوع دة شكرااااا


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل مهندس شريف انا لا اقصد سرقة اعمال الاخرين ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل من الممكن ان تقابلنا مثل اللتى ذكرتها بالاعلى واقرأ تعليقى على البرنامج وبعض المشاكل التى واجهناها مثل اللتى قابلت مدير المشروع فلولا هذا البرنامج لما استطاع تعديل الكميات المحصوره وعمل المستخلصات للمقاولين وانا اللذى قمت بفك الباسوورد عن الملف لان مهندس المكتب الفنى ترك العمل ولم يقل لاحد على الباسوورد فالبرنامج يكون على حسب استخدامه من الممكن ان تستفيد به او تضر به غيرك عن طريق سرقة مجهودهم على حسب قولك
فانت الذى تحدد طريقة استخدام البرنامج

وعلى فكره انا واخده من دكتور فى جامعة الزقازيق كان المشرف على مشروع التخرج وكان فيه برامج اكسل على مواقع اجنبيه كان يقوم بتنزيلها وتعديلها حتى تتناسب مع الكود المصرى ويتم الاستفاده منها
اتمنى الاستفاده من البرنامج فى الطرق المشروعه

والسلام عليكم


----------



## struct-eng (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## بن دحمان (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على البرنامج اخى العزيز


----------



## peterko (27 أغسطس 2012)

*Thanks alot*​


----------



## علاء صلاح (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## elsaaede (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر على البرنامج اخى العزيز


----------



## md-abbassy (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ST.ENG (6 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## Hind Aldoory (6 يناير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## yassoserm (19 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
برنامج رائع وقوي وهذه اول مرة اجد فيها برنامج يمكنه كسر الحماية لملفات الاكسل .


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (12 مارس 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ahmedeltahan409 (15 مارس 2014)

هنفك الباسورد ازاي يا هندسة ☺


----------



## علي الدبس (21 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي العزيز..........ولا ترد على واحد.........

(( من يفعل الخير.....لا يعدم جوازيه ))..................................................................


----------

